# Military Police Traditions



## hammond (27 Jan 2004)

I am with a new cadet corps whos affilated with the Canadian Forces Military Police, and the Canada Provost Marshal, its our second year and we would like to incorporate some of the Military Police, and Provost Marshal traditions into our corps. If you could please share some of the traditions with us that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FastEddy (29 May 2005)

Hammond said:
			
		

> I am with a new cadet corps whos affilated with the Canadian Forces Military Police, and the Canada Provost Marshal, its our second year and we would like to incorporate some of the Military Police, and Provost Marshal traditions into our corps. If you could please share some of the traditions with us that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


[/color

Sorry for the late reply, but this New MP Forum has just started. If you are still interested in your inquiry, 
please give us a hint as what you think Traditions of the Provost Corps or MP's might be.

Regards.


----------



## Wizard of OZ (6 Jun 2005)

I am sure you take part in the tradition already by holding your cup of Tims in the morning.  

Just kidding not really well maybe.

What types were you looking for ceremonial or dress or history a direction or hint would be nice.


----------



## FastEddy (16 Jun 2005)

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> I am sure you take part in the tradition already by holding your cup of Tims in the morning.
> 
> Just kidding not really well maybe.
> 
> What types were you looking for ceremonial or dress or history a direction or hint would be nice.




As far as Traditions go, I'm afraid there are none that I know of for the M.P. (Provost etal). I would
imagine the CF's Infantry Regiments are steeped in Traditions gallore. Also the Navy, ie; why do Naval Officers in the Ward Room remain seated when toasting the Queen, etc.

However, on Google Search <The Canadian Military Police> & <The Canadian Provost Corps> there 
are a number of good sites for both, regarding History, Dress and Equipment

I'd take a look at the noted sites as they are quite informative.


----------



## CombatMP265 (21 Nov 2005)

I only know of one tradition myself. On the DEU 3 uniform you put the thunderbirds on your collar. During peacetime the thunderbirds face inwards (as in we're watching ourselves and the service), whereas during wartime they face outwards (to watch our enemies).


----------

